# Healthcare/Insurance or Cover Advice Please



## T and S (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, My wife and I are looking to relocate to Portugal next year (2019)

We will be 53 and will NOT be working. We will be living off savings until our pensions kick in at 55. These will be small pensions and obviously we will be on a tight budget.

Can any members help us out with advice on healthcare cover and its associated costs?

Can we get into the Portuguese health care system, and if so what will they charge?

Does anyone pay private insurance. and which is the cheapest?

Many thanks in advance. - T and S


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum

NHS entitlement here is now SOLELY based on residency so once you have that, they you get it. 

Until that point, you need a UK EHIC card

UK entitlement to PT NHS with/without SS number 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal 


How to register on the PT NHS in Portuguese & English

https://www.ers.pt/pages/438?news_id=1203 

If you need to complain about not getting registered on the PT NHS system: https://www.ers.pt/pages/356


----------



## T and S (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey, Thanks for the info travelling-man.

What a massive difference to Spain!

There they (at best) force you to pay 60 euros each per month to access state healthcare, but even before that they insist that you have at least a years private health insurance, which for us is nearly £2000!

Seriously considering Portugal over Spain now, so thank you.


----------



## T and S (Apr 12, 2018)

Just to add...

We will not be working and will be living off savings until our pensions kick in at 55.
Are we still entitled to be in the Portuguese healthcare system if we do not work?

Thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

T and S said:


> Just to add...
> 
> We will not be working and will be living off savings until our pensions kick in at 55.
> Are we still entitled to be in the Portuguese healthcare system if we do not work?
> ...


Yes. NHS entitlement is SOLELY based on residency so once you register as a resident you're entitled to the same more or less free healthcare as anyone else.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> Yes. NHS entitlement is SOLELY based on residency so once you register as a resident you're entitled to the same more or less free healthcare as anyone else.


is this only for EU or does it now include non-EU. I’ve heard conflicting stories over the last year. I have my residency now so it is important to find out. Many thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

cruizes said:


> is this only for EU or does it now include non-EU. I’ve heard conflicting stories over the last year. I have my residency now so it is important to find out. Many thanks.


As I understand it, NHS entitlement is now SOLELY based on residency & nothing else whatsoever no matter who you are or where you're from, if you're registered resident here then you get the same more or less free healthcare as anyone else.

The links below are UK referenced but as I said, I believe it's about residency status not about origin or passport................... That said, actually getting registered is sometimes a drama. 

I know only lady who lives near Faro & had no end of trouble getting registered all the staff at the Centro do Saude claimed not to speak English & kept refusing her until she got emotional one day & showed them a letter from the hospital telling her she needed surgery............... At which point someone remembered they could speak English & she was entitled to register etc & that registration was accomplished immediately. 

UK entitlement to PT NHS with/without SS number 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal 


How to register on the PT NHS in Portuguese & English

https://www.ers.pt/pages/438?news_id=1203 

If you need to complain about not getting registered on the PT NHS system: https://www.ers.pt/pages/356


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

travelling-man said:


> As I understand it, NHS entitlement is now SOLELY based on residency & nothing else whatsoever no matter who you are or where you're from, if you're registered resident here then you get the same more or less free healthcare as anyone else.
> 
> The links below are UK referenced but as I said, I believe it's about residency status not about origin or passport................... That said, actually getting registered is sometimes a drama.
> 
> ...


This is great info. I know I am a little slow but about 6 weeks ago we were very sick with allergies so we went to the Centro de Saúde in Loule. They ask for passport numbers and local address and we saw a doctor that charged $14.00 each. They could not have been nicer and professional and spoke very good english. Is this the national health insurance. Maybe we are in the system and didn’t realize it. Would I be able to use it for more serious problems in the future. Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

cruizes said:


> This is great info. I know I am a little slow but about 6 weeks ago we were very sick with allergies so we went to the Centro de Saúde in Loule. They ask for passport numbers and local address and we saw a doctor that charged $14.00 each. They could not have been nicer and professional and spoke very good english. Is this the national health insurance. Maybe we are in the system and didn’t realize it. Would I be able to use it for more serious problems in the future. Thanks.


If they registered you on the NHS system they should have given you a 'Utente' document & if the Doctor you saw was a GP it should have cost about €4.50....... A specialist or consultant should have cost more.


----------



## AlgarveMike (Nov 6, 2013)

You can get a Cartão de Utente easy enough as others have said.
What I would be more concerned about is your retired status. In short it won't be accepted.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

AlgarveMike said:


> You can get a Cartão de Utente easy enough as others have said.
> *What I would be more concerned about is your retired status. In short it won't be accepted*.


Legally, they can't refuse you because NHS entitlement is now solely based on residency & has nothing to do with whether you're working or not or in receipt of a private or state pension or living off of private income or savings. 

My wife & I came here in our late 50s on private pensions & we're registered & have both had (very good) NHS treatment. - In my case, it's ongoing. 

That said, getting registered often seems to be more difficult as you get closer to the sea for some bizarre reason. 

UK entitlement to PT NHS with/without SS number 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-portugal 


How to register on the PT NHS in Portuguese & English

https://www.ers.pt/pages/438?news_id=1203 

If you need to complain about not getting registered on the PT NHS system: https://www.ers.pt/pages/356


----------

